# Timing Chain



## Dreyaltima94 (Dec 2, 2004)

I just got my 94 Altima fixed with two new struts, 2 new tires and a new head valve. Well after all was said and done $600 later the mechanic told me that my timing chain was ready to go. He opened up the hood and had me listen to the rattle. While i knew that my 94 Altima made a lot of rattling noise i never expected to have to change the timing chain. Does this sound right to anyone? 

Also my sunfoor is suddenly leaking like crazy and i dont know what do about it. im affraid if i go to the dealer they will charge two arms and a leg. Any suggestions or any ideas what could be causing this??


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The timing chain issue is not really an issue it is just the chain hitting the chain guide. I quieted down my 240's timing chain by switching to Mobil 1. The KA is going to be replaced later this year so like you the synthetic oil will allow for it to run longer before fixing it.
The sunroof is possibly the seal in need of replacement but you should check and clean the existing seal and also check the operation of the sunroof. If it doesn't seem to close all the way you can close it manually with a allen wrench under the dome light and turn it clockwise.

Troy


----------



## Dreyaltima94 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for the reply. I have been reading so much about this stupid timing chain and its got me crazy. I'm still on the fence as to whether i should just change it or have someone take a look at the guides and take them off. The sunroof is also driving me crazy. The car is awesome and it has like only 92,000 miles!!! The fact that its 10yrs old is becoming an issue and little tungs are starting to go and gaskets are starting to wear out and such. Anyway now that i have ranted thanks again for your help i really appreciate it.


----------

